# Torsion Bar Removal



## thecj3man (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello all. I found your forum today while searching for some answers for my latest problem. I am replacing the clutch in my 97 HB. I am ready to drop the tranny except that I cannot get the torsion bars out of the truck. I have them loose from the crossmember but cannot get them loose from the front splined mount. Do I need to remove the mount from the a-arm, or pull harder to seperate it from the mount?

Thanks,
WAP


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you just need to loosen the frt mount bolts, this will relieve the tension that is still there.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Also you may need to get a torsion bar hammer clamp/handle (Mopar uses these) to remove the shaft from the bore of it's holder! After years of being together they don't just slide out easily anymore.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm a little confused, why again are you pulling out the torsion bars?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

dentedsub said:


> i'm a little confused, why again are you pulling out the torsion bars?


He's replacing the clutch. You can't get the clutch out without removing the transmission. If it's a 4x4 model it is not possible to move the transmission far enough back to get at the clutch.

Therefor, you must remove the torsion bars and drop both cross members in order to remove the transmission from the vehicle.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

that sucks ass, it makes me glad my mine is 2wd so i didn't have to do that.


----------



## Play400 (May 24, 2009)

dvdswanson said:


> you just need to loosen the frt mount bolts, this will relieve the tension that is still there.



Good luck!!! 92 extra cab 4x4. I could get a wrench on the 2 nuts and bolts and remove them but the big 1 was spinning and I could not get a wrench inside to hold it. Since the we had to do the CV boot anyways I pulled the hub assembly off and still could not get a wrench on it. Heated the heck out of the nut and was sorta holding the bolt and got it off. This piece also hole the aframe bolt from spinning as the inside is splined the same as the bolt head.


And then the sucker was seized in the adjusting bracket. Heated the heck out of it and pushed it out with an air hammer. Reason we are pulling it is the front piece stripped along with the bar. 

Now to find a new bar and front anchor


----------

